# Aurora Superman Restored



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Howdy everyone! 

I've never posted any pictures of my stuff here before mostly because I never had the time to finish anything here in Pensacola due to working so much. Most of my completed kits are still up in Jersey, but that's another story. Here is my recently completed Aurora Superman restoration. I bought this off Ebay a few years ago, but never really had a chance to work on it. I had advanced cataracts at the time, and could not see well enough to work on it. Then My Dad died back in 2008, and I completely lost interest in working on any kits. Thanks to my good buddy "Zathros", who got my interest back up, as well as some helpful encouragement from my wife, and I've recently started working on stuff again. Here are some "Before and After" pics. It's not perfect, but I hope you like it.

Thanks for looking!

Mike :wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

*More Pics!*

A few more pics.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

And a few more.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Nice work!

This was one of the first figure kits I ever got, and I've always had a warm for it.

Wonderful restoration.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting multiple pics of this terrific build. 
Look forward to seeing more of your work. :thumbsup:


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

You must have got this kit (off Ebay) from the "Blue Man Group".
You really did this kit justice in your restoration.
Looking forward to seeing more of your work.

WELCOME BACK TO THE HOBBY!
Phil K


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement, I'm glad you like it. 
Yes, it's good to be back into building again, been away from it for too long. 

Mike :wave:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice to see so many photos and different angles. I love the way this kit links the figure to the base, I wish more figure kits could attach to their bases so well but also be lifted off so easily.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW! Dat's schweet work!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice clean rebuild- you did a great job!!! Wecome back to building again!
Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent job!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Super* job!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comment's Guys, I appreciate it very much! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent restoration job, super-kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Fabulous Job, Mike!! I knew once you got going, you'd put those great skills of yours to work..looks terrific!:thumbsup:*


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job on Superman. The way it was when you got it is about what my last two contract jobs looked like as I received them, a disaster. Did you strip him of paint before redoing him? He came out great and the brick work and figure are excellent. And welcome back to a great hobby.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Night-Owl said:


> Excellent restoration job, super-kudos! :thumbsup:


Thank you Night-Owl, glad you liked it!  I messed it up so many times as a kid, I just HAD to get one right sometime. 



Zathros said:


> *Fabulous Job, Mike!! I knew once you got going, you'd put those great skills of yours to work..looks terrific!:thumbsup:*


Zathros my friend, I know it took a while, but thanks to your confidence in me and your wealth of knowledge for the hobby, I not only gained my interest in building kits back, but I've also learned a great deal from you as well, mostly, not to underestimate myself. Thank you for everything my friend, including your kind words on Superman. :thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Great job on Superman. The way it was when you got it is about what my last two contract jobs looked like as I received them, a disaster. Did you strip him of paint before redoing him? He came out great and the brick work and figure are excellent. And welcome back to a great hobby.


Hi Bob!
Thank you! 
Like you said, it was a disaster when I first got it, and there was really no way around stripping it. I started out using Simple Green, which works good, but is kinda slow, then I went to Super Clean, which in my opinion works much faster and does a better job. Of course, I had to re-glue, putty, and sand, which wasn't really too bad, it would have been much worse if it had been a total glue bomb, but I lucked out there. The brick work involved mixing my own colors based on real buildings around town here, and I tried to emulate them as close as possible, glad you liked how they came out.

Thanks again! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Superb resto Mike!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
You've done a beautiful job mate. 

Chris.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you Chris! 
BTW mate, it was your excellent Dick Tracy kit from a few years back that inspired me to use rust on the beams. :thumbsup:
Mike :wave:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Excellent work there:thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> Excellent work there:thumbsup:


Thank you miniature sun, glad you liked it! 

Mike :wave:


----------



## kerribug (Jul 18, 2003)

Great work that kit came out awesome


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Man you really did a nice job restoring this from a very "blue" place. Congratulations on getting over the "blues" yourself and getting your mojo back! Model building is great for whatever ails ya!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

kerribug said:


> Great work that kit came out awesome


Thank you Dear, Love ya!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> Man you really did a nice job restoring this from a very "blue" place. Congratulations on getting over the "blues" yourself and getting your mojo back! Model building is great for whatever ails ya!


Thank you for your kind words Trekkriffic, I sure appreciate it.  Yup, good to have the old mojo back for sure, and I already have a few things on the bench in progress, some oldie's but goodie's. :thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Now Mike, you just know* *I'm lookin forward to seeing what you did with that space taxi!!

Z
*


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Zathros said:


> *Now Mike, you just know* *I'm lookin forward to seeing what you did with that space taxi!!
> 
> Z
> *


Got it in front of me right now Z!  I don't think you'll be disappointed Bud. :thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

AWESOME!! Truly a professional job restoring this completely, and correctly! I couldn't have done any better. This looks like it was already built, and painted at the factory.  Perfect! I'm glad to see the talent of this forum shine bright. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> AWESOME!! Truly a professional job restoring this completely, and correctly! I couldn't have done any better. This looks like it was already built, and painted at the factory.  Perfect! I'm glad to see the talent of this forum shine bright.
> 
> ~ Chris​


Hi Chris,

Thank you kindly for your most eloquent compliment! 
It's an Honor for me, that you, one of the most talented artist's on these forum's, has recognized my first meager offering in this way. I'm very glad that you liked it, and thank you again! :thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank YOU! This thread made me smile, and brought back memories that I thought were long gone forever! Your posts made my week. I've been looking at all the talent on this forum, and you guys never cease to amaze me. This is one of my favourite builds. Restorations are very difficult, and usually almost pointless at best, but this is one of the very best I've seen on all the forums! Your last post made my day, and it made me smile. Thank you for the compliment. I'm only doing what I've known for over thirty years of building, and making all kinds of things. This is one of my favourite forums - PERIOD! You are truly talented, and are more than worthy of praise for it. I'm glad that you're a member here. These are the kinds of builds/projects that I look for when coming on to see other peoples' work. Figures are one of my faves, other than motorcycles. This restoration made me say "WOW" out loud! Thank you once again for posting this. I'll keep my eye out for future projects from you. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------

